# Woodturning Meeting



## Duckbuster (Dec 13, 2005)

If anyone is interested the Gulf Coast Woodturners is having their Feb. meeting at Deer Park High School North Campus on Feb. 17th from 9:00am to 12:00 Anyone who is interested in woodturning is invited. There will be 7 Demos going on, along with 4 Hands ons lathes to make some shavings. The school is located at 402 Ivy in Deer Park Tx.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have been before and believe me there is a lot of info to be had there. I wished I could make this one but my grandkids would kill me if I don't spend that day with them.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wish I could make it...we have Yachty Gras this weekend.
The Boardwalk is back, so we will go.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I have always had an intrest in this wood turning stuff, seeing all of you guy's beautiful work has only peaked. I think i'll go check this out.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

What room at the school? (cafeteria, gym, etc.)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

wood shop


----------

